# Poorboys Deluxe Mega Towel



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

We have just had a consignment of these towels hit the store so thought we would let you guys know first that we had them :thumb:










Details here:

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10064

Cost - £3.95 less the usual....

Grab em while there hot..!

Johnny


----------

